# ikea



## debbiemaddern

hi, I believe there is an Ikea in Tokyo, does anyone know the best way to get there, is it on a subway line? thanks debbie.


----------



## larabell

Try googling "Ikea Japan". There are five stores in Japan. Three are close to Tokyo. None are within the city itself.


----------



## kbtokyo

*Ikea in TOkyo*



debbiemaddern said:


> hi, I believe there is an Ikea in Tokyo, does anyone know the best way to get there, is it on a subway line? thanks debbie.


There is a free shuttle bus that you can take from Den en chofu station. 
which is on the Tokyu Toyoko line and Meguro line. You can catch the Toyoko line
from Shibuya station. On the Ikea website they have shuttle bus information


----------



## aciara14

debbiemaddern said:


> hi, I believe there is an Ikea in Tokyo, does anyone know the best way to get there, is it on a subway line? thanks debbie.


I've been to the one in Chiba (Funabashi), which is only a half hour from Tokyo Station and the store if a five minute walk from Minami-Funabashi station. We took the Keiyo line from Tokyo I believe... You can click the link for more details.


----------

